# Tool Talk > Machines >  Kitselman woven wire fence machine - video, patent, photo

## Jon

Kitselman woven wire fence machine. 3:43 video:




Awarded US patent #2204602 in the 1940s:


And here we have the interior of the Kitselman Brothers Field Fence Machines Factory:




More: https://patents.google.com/patent/US2204602A/en


Previously:

Coyote roller for containing fence-hopping pets - videos and photo
Fence and bench in one - photo

----------

Frank S (Apr 10, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Apr 10, 2018),

rlm98253 (Apr 9, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2018),

Seedtick (Apr 9, 2018),

wolfpaak (Apr 10, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

While I don't have one of those machines and cannot remember ever having seen one I have some fence that may have benn made by one

----------

Jon (Apr 10, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jan 20, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Jan 19, 2019),

oldcaptainrusty (Jan 19, 2019),

oldpastit (Jan 20, 2019),

PJs (Jan 22, 2019),

Rangi (Jan 20, 2019),

rlm98253 (Jan 19, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 19, 2019),

that_other_guy (Jan 20, 2019),

tonyfoale (Jan 20, 2019)

----------


## that_other_guy

Mesmerizing!

----------


## PJs

Had no idea they used shear to create that! Very cool!

----------


## Jon

GIF reversed, then doodled. Titled: "I love waffles".



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Mar 6, 2019),

baja (Mar 7, 2019),

Karl_H (Mar 10, 2019)

----------

